# Budgie Unwell?



## Ejms10 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello, we have two budgies currently 1 male and 1 we believe to be female (brown cere).

Over the last week the female has showed signed that are worrying, she is sleeping a lot during the day with head in feathers, and also have noticed her eyes are shutting a lot, sometimes even 1 eye is closed and the other open, she also sneezes occasionally. Also her feathers are quite fluffed 

She has been eating and drinking and also moving around at points during the day. She has also become quite aggressive at night for the past few months.

She also tonight was on the bottom of the cage but then moved back up to perch after I changed the water.

Has anyone had a similar problem (and might know what it could be) and should we consider taking her to a vet?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You need to take her to the vet asap. The signs you have noted indicate that she could be quite ill, birds hide illness very well and by the time you see symptoms they have been ill for a while. A fluffed up lethargic bird that sits at the bottom of the cage is in need of immediate medical attention.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As Cody has indicated, it is imperative you take your budgie to the vet right away.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------



## Ejms10 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello, Thank you for the replies. Have booked an appointment to see an Avian vet tomorrow so hopefully will not be anything serious... do you have any advice of things to do from now until then? Foods etc that would be good for her? 

Many thanks


----------



## AwesomeOwl (Dec 27, 2020)

Make sure to keep her warm, and make sure that she’s eating and drinking. You could try soaking a millet sprig in Guardian Angel and offering it to her to replenish her electrolytes. Don’t change her cage floor in case the vet needs to see her droppings over the last few days, also not to disturb her too much.


----------



## Ejms10 (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks, I have not got any guardian angel or able to purchase it before tomorrow. I’ve read that 1 tbsp of Apple Cider Vinegar is good with the drinking water? Any fresh herbs also that might help? Mint? Oregano? Many thanks


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would not make any changes until you see the vet, just make sure she is kept warm and limit activity. At the very least the vet will do a physical exam and I would also suggest that you have a gram stain test done on fresh droppings and maybe a crop swab. Both of these things will reveal whether or not there is an infection of some sort or parasites in the upper and lower GI tract that is causing her to feel unwell. The vet will determine if blood tests are necessary. Please keep us posted after the vet visit.


----------



## Ejms10 (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you for your advice Cody. Will provide an update tomorrow


----------



## AwesomeOwl (Dec 27, 2020)

Wishing you luck!


----------



## Ejms10 (Mar 9, 2021)

Update:

Taken to avian vet this afternoon and the vet believes she may have been born with or picked up a parasite as her stool is very runny. The vet has taken a sample and will get the results tomorrow morning and if so should be a course of medication. 

Another thing the vet spotted was she is moving back and forward slightly and wheezing slightly, has suggested it may be a chest infection and has given me some antibiotics to be given for a week twice a day, and if it’s not that then she will need an X-ray which I really hope it doesn’t come to! 

Seems to be a little more lively today which was a promising sign and also missed her other friend whilst at the vets! 

The vet is also going to provide some vitamins when I go back with her in a week, fingers crossed now she gets better 🙂


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting the update, hope the antibiotic has her feeling better quickly.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm hoping the antibiotics will take care of your little one's problems quickly and she will have a full and speedy recovery.

Please update us in this thread regarding her progress.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Ejms10 (Mar 9, 2021)

Another Update:

Another call from vets this evening to confirm the lab results confirmed she has parasites and have been prescribed medication to use once a week between shoulder blades, first application given tonight so hopefully we can see progress soon. Will post a picture when she is better


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear your budgie is getting the necessary treatments!

Looking forward to your subsequent update(s).
What are your budgies' names?*


----------

